# Town of Crane River Starting to Take Shape!



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

The little town of Crane River is finally starting to take shape. 








OK, I know that they aren't scratch built...sorry, I have no tools and no talent for model making. However, I put a lot of money and time into making them and I'm excited to get them out onto the layout as soon as the warm, dry weather gets here. I hope to add several more buildings before the town is finished - Union Station, several more stores, a small pavillion, some houses and a grain complex.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great together like that Ed, scratchbuilt or not. The art is in how you use the material at hand and not necessarily what is used. That'll be a town anyone could take pride in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

no, they aren't homemade. but i like them. 

I have no tools and no talent for model making.

did you try it? 
try something simple. 
grab some coffee stirrers, a kichenknife some paper glue and make an outhouse. 
or grab some more coffee stirrers and make a station platform. 
you'll see, even if the result is bent and crooked, you'll put it in your layout - because it's yours.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Good for you. They look great. Not having the time I plan on doing something similar. 


Cheers 
Gary


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ed, 
There is no problem with not building your own. We each do our own thing. I like to buld, not so much interested in running, some like to run long trains and will buy all the cars they need, and then some kitbash, so there are all kinds of us. 
Your town looks just fine its yours and you keep it that way, But we all like the pictures. 
This is what makes the world go round everyone does something different. 
Keep up the good work, 
Roland


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Those buildings look real good together. Nice job. 

Good thing about these is that even a little paint will change them so you can have the same group across the street and know one will ever notice. 

WTG 

Dave


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 
They look just fine... 
One thing I noticed was the level of detail of my scratch built (emphasis on the sratching) stuff is absolutely lacking in comparison to the commercially available units. 
I think you'll like the level of fidelity of what you're doing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your town is shaping up nicely. It reminds me of some small towns in Colorado, like Ouray:  Ouray


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Ed you seem to bemaking a lot of progress on your layout in a relatiely short time. Wish mine was going that fast. 
The buildings look fine, send pix when you get them outdoors 

Best wishes, Joe


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 03/31/2008 9:11 PM

The little town of Crane River is finally starting to take shape. 








OK, I know that they aren't scratch built...sorry, I have no tools and no talent for model making. However, I put a lot of money and time into making them and I'm excited to get them out onto the layout as soon as the warm, dry weather gets here. I hope to add several more buildings before the town is finished - Union Station, several more stores, a small pavilion, some houses and a grain complex.


You have a nice MainStreet USA theme going on there. I can see this will look really great in the larger context of your railroad layout.  Good luck with it.


----------

